# Glorious NGD: Bernie Rico Jr Jekyll 727 w/BKPs!! (lots of pics)



## -Nolly- (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey guys,

So today a lovely package of joy got delivered, check her out:






































































This thing is just amazing, fit and finish are literally flawless, and it sounds incredible too. I'll give a full review soon, but right now I'm off to have a good play!

Cheers chaps


----------



## Deathbringer769 (Dec 7, 2010)

Great looking Jekyll there Nolly, 27 frets of sexyness! What bkps you have in there?


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 7, 2010)

So sweet.


----------



## Philligan (Dec 7, 2010)

Looks awesome, congrats man


----------



## kmanick (Dec 7, 2010)

Smoking! (like usual)
is that all mahogany under the maple top?
don't you just love Bernies fret work!
I've never owned a guitar where bending felt as smooth and effortless as with my BRJ.


----------



## Double A (Dec 7, 2010)

Gat dayamn....

I would make sweet sweet love to that guitar.


----------



## KoenDercksen (Dec 7, 2010)

Holy shit that's hot! I'm jealous


----------



## mhickman2 (Dec 7, 2010)

Bernie is amazing. I will have order one of these as soon as I get finished with school. It's killing me looking at them every week on here.


----------



## Fred (Dec 7, 2010)

That is a stunning illustration of how good full gloss finishes can look! Beautiful guitar, man, and I'm looking forward to the remaining NGDs...


----------



## Red&Die (Dec 7, 2010)

Awesome, I'm still waiting for mine...


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 7, 2010)

the blue quilt makes a great contrast with the back, natural binding makes it even better. Also, what are the ppickup rings made out of?


----------



## JamesM (Dec 7, 2010)

Oh. 


My.



Fucking.



GAWD.


----------



## Randy (Dec 7, 2010)

I don't know if I've ever seen the +1 style headstock before.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 7, 2010)

Typically I would say something akin to, the headstock ruins it for me... but that one, is very very nice. 

Nice pickup selector, I want to get my hands on one of those (a dimarzio 4pdt on/on/on no?) to do series split parallel for 2 pickups on one switch.


----------



## jsousa (Dec 7, 2010)

fantastic, as always


----------



## synrgy (Dec 7, 2010)

Sweet guitar, and nice  kitteh, too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MABGuitar (Dec 7, 2010)

Man, I usually don't like blue guitars but I think this is one of the most beautiful Jekyll I've ever seen IMO. (They're all beautiful though)


----------



## CloudAC (Dec 7, 2010)

Holy shit, thats one of the most beautiful BRJ's ive ever laid eyes upon


----------



## technomancer (Dec 7, 2010)

I love the top color on that 

Now enough NGD threads, post some new RSF tracks  

PS - this thread needs specs


----------



## ROAR (Dec 7, 2010)

Shit like this Nolly...
So amazing man, congrats!

-Brennan


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 7, 2010)

That is hot! So clean


----------



## The Hollow Man (Dec 7, 2010)

Gorgeous.


----------



## thesimo (Dec 7, 2010)

Bit blue for my liking..

Does that bridge pickup lean forward?


----------



## avenger (Dec 7, 2010)

SO hot! One thing though, change the pup ring screws to black ones!


----------



## Jinogalpa (Dec 7, 2010)

wow that top is amazing
on the first pic it's flamed on the fifth it's quilted. cool


----------



## iddqd (Dec 7, 2010)

Do you really want to win every GOTM poll?
But congratz to this beautiful guitar!


----------



## FLGearnut (Dec 7, 2010)

that BRJ is teh sexx

I love the contrast of the chrome hardware with the blue stain and natural back.

I need to go snuggle with my BRJ now so it doesnt feel neglected


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 7, 2010)

Nolly, that is stunning!!!

To celebrate, how about you release another album track! Right. Right?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 7, 2010)

Lovely looking top indeed.


----------



## -Nolly- (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys, I have barely put this thing down since it arrived. It's absolutely 100% pure awesome


----------



## JamesM (Dec 7, 2010)

These aren't the guitars you are looking for. You wish to give them away.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 7, 2010)

CloudAC said:


> Holy shit, thats one of the most beautiful BRJ's ive ever laid eyes upon



This.

GOTM fo sho.


----------



## Invader (Dec 7, 2010)

Damn you and your blue quilt Rico. I was almost set with a burst finish on my future BRJ but now it's back to the drawing board. 

That's really an awesome looking guitar, congrats!


----------



## ev1ltwin (Dec 7, 2010)

jesus christ dude. i thought your pink daemoness was hot... and now this?


----------



## JaeSwift (Dec 7, 2010)

That top is fucking nuts, great colour choice there!

Nice score man, wtb clips! How is it holding up vs. your other, brighter wood oriented guitars?


----------



## teqnick (Dec 7, 2010)

Nolly, I absolutely love this. As soon as I saw the pics on facebook, I almost died.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 7, 2010)

I have a wallpaper changer. This is now two of my wallpapers.


----------



## vgta (Dec 7, 2010)

Whoua....another superstrat with Floyd under a glass finish 
amazing


----------



## TimSE (Dec 7, 2010)

dude thats almight!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 7, 2010)

wooooooooooooooooooooow! specs now!!


----------



## 7string_dreamin (Dec 7, 2010)

soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo gorgeous!!


----------



## WickedSymphony (Dec 7, 2010)

Sexy BRJ! Goes well with that blue hookah =P


----------



## AcousticMinja (Dec 7, 2010)

THIS GUITAR.....


----------



## poopyalligator (Dec 7, 2010)

That guitar is amazing. Congrats man! Usually i am not into oddball headstocks, but that one is sweet.


----------



## Opion (Dec 7, 2010)

My sincerest congrats mate! This guitar must feel like an absolute crown jewel, it's so shiny  Love the natural back design.

The headstock actually makes sense in a way, regular 6 string setup with the 7th string kinda exclusive. "Fuck all you other strings, I get my own side!"


----------



## NickB11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Wow man another incredible guitar...your collection is insane! Eventually I want a group shot with all your guitars, although that could destroy the world from its awesomeness. Congrats


----------



## -Nolly- (Dec 7, 2010)

Damn, so many awesome comments, thanks dudes!



NickBen said:


> Eventually I want a group shot with all your guitars, although that could destroy the world from its awesomeness. Congrats



Two more guitars to arrive this week, then I'll take a group shot


----------



## ROAR (Dec 7, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> Two more guitars to arrive this week, then I'll take a group shot



Stop being awesome, we'll all be likely to quit.


----------



## DesertBurst (Dec 7, 2010)

beautiful


----------



## GeoMantic (Dec 7, 2010)

You have incredible taste. That is one of the nicest guitar's that I've seen in a long time.

That's always been my favorite color for a guitar. Congratulations.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Dec 7, 2010)

I just got the confirmation for all the specs on mine from Bernie on Saturday. Seeing yours just gets me more excited.


----------



## NeoTheMaggot (Dec 7, 2010)

that is beyond sexy man. I love the finish, I went with natural finish on my black friday order but only because i already have 4 blue guitars lol. I hope you're enjoying it man!


----------



## xxxyyy (Dec 7, 2010)

This is just unfair... why do I have to live in Europe... 
I have to stop coming here.


----------



## Abiogenesis (Dec 7, 2010)

xxxyyy said:


> This is just unfair... why do I have to live in Europe...
> I have to stop coming here.



Hey man, I'm from Italy too and I have two Bernie Ricos coming soon!  It's not impossible to have them in Europe, you just have to be careful about customs...


----------



## BrainArt (Dec 7, 2010)

Nolly, that looks absolutely phenomenal!


----------



## haffner1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Looks awesome! A BRJ Vixen 7 is at the top of my list for my next high quality guitar purchase when I can manage it. I have a question for BRJ owners though- is there some reason why the control cavity covers don't ever seem to be recessed? Not really a huge deal for me, but if I get one I would prefer recessed covers if he does them. The attention to detail, finish etc. always seem to be top notch, but I have always wondered about that one thing.


----------



## megano28 (Dec 8, 2010)

someone stole my bernie rico (that looks just like that) from me today...the delivery guy left it on my porch and now it's not there anymore...not cool man 

seriously though, great axe, I just love the sexiness of a blank ebony fretboard


----------



## squid-boy (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm going to go fap now.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 8, 2010)

Congrats Gordon Freeman!


----------



## Metalus (Dec 8, 2010)

Nolly waking up to his guitars must be like a pimp waking up to his hot ass hoes in the morning...

"So which one of you fine ass bitches am I gonna finger first?"


----------



## yacker (Dec 8, 2010)

haffner1 said:


> I have a question for BRJ owners though- is there some reason why the control cavity covers don't ever seem to be recessed? Not really a huge deal for me, but if I get one I would prefer recessed covers if he does them. The attention to detail, finish etc. always seem to be top notch, but I have always wondered about that one thing.



I talked to Bernie about this on the phone. They aren't recessed, but he did say they are radiused and thus less noticeable. He basically told me that the non-recessed way is the way his family has been doing it since before he started building guitars. So in a friendly way he basically told me that was the way that works best for him and he wouldn't do recessed. That said, I have no idea if he'd be opposed to doing recessed covers if it was a key design element for somebody...but he seemed to say most players don't even notice it.

The guitar I ordered still hasn't made it to me, so I can't comment on whether the covers are bothersome or not.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Dec 8, 2010)

Fcuking awesome guitar, would love a BR Jekyll!! 
Great purchase!


----------



## Goatchrist (Dec 8, 2010)

Gorgeous! Congrats!
About the upper strapbutton, looks like a bad place where it is right now. But maybe I'm wrong! Tell me.


----------



## kmanick (Dec 8, 2010)

Goatchrist said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats!
> About the upper strapbutton, looks like a bad place where it is right now. But maybe I'm wrong! Tell me.


 
I questioned that when I got mine too, but the strap falls completely normal, so it works just fine.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 8, 2010)

Goatchrist said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats!
> About the upper strapbutton, looks like a bad place where it is right now. But maybe I'm wrong! Tell me.



Yeah KxK's recessed strap locks use the same location, it causes no problems at all 

Still loving blue quilt


----------



## xxxyyy (Dec 8, 2010)

Abiogenesis said:


> Hey man, I'm from Italy too and I have two Bernie Ricos coming soon!  It's not impossible to have them in Europe, you just have to be careful about customs...




How did you managed to avoid customs? 
You might even become my hero, you know that?


----------



## mikernaut (Dec 8, 2010)

Beautiful, but your not helping my long Gassing for my Rico to be done. 

But it is great to see how many people are starting to grab some BRJ's and experience 1sthand that Bernie makes incredible looking and sounding guitars.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 8, 2010)

xxxyyy said:


> How did you managed to avoid customs?
> You might even become my hero, you know that?



*Let's avoid discussing customs fraud, mmm'kay*


----------



## -Nolly- (Dec 8, 2010)

I must say that after playing this thing for the best part of 12 hours since it arrived, it's still f***ing awesome. I haven't had to touch the tuners *once*, which is a phenomenal feat, given the massive climate difference it's been through!
The setup is perfection, the action is extremely low but buzz-free. The fretwork is a masterpiece, the frets aren't huge but bending is effortlessly smooth. 

The best thing, however, is that it sounds incredible - very clear, with excellent top and bottom end extension. Clean tones are very pure, and it retains a "piano-like" character under gain (very similar to my Blackmachine B2 in fact). 
As expected, the Aftermath in the bridge brings the brutalz, the precision and tightness of this thing beggars belief. I'm swapping it out for a Black Dog though, after deciding that I simply prefer the open-ness and dynamic response you get from low to medium output alnico pickups.
The Riff Raff is an absolute definition monster. You have to work a lot harder than you do with a regular high output neck pickup, but the trade off is awesome clarity and wide open voicing. At the moment it's not really keeping up with the Aftermath in output, which I attribute to the fact that the pickup is moved along nearer the bridge to make way for the 27 frets - less string movement and therefore less output (I've played the same combination of pickups on one of Tim's personal LPs and not found any balance issues). Anyway, with the Black Dog in there it should pair up nicely.

So, to sum up,


----------



## FLGearnut (Dec 8, 2010)

interesting choice for a set of 7-string pickups...never heard of anybody ever using a Black Dog for metal. 

Nolly, did you have Bernie put a tremol-no in this guitar or is it full floating?


----------



## -Nolly- (Dec 8, 2010)

Ah, the Black Dog is one of Tim's favourites - he often recommends it to extended range/baritone players. It's a PAF-style pickup, with a AV magnet and rather beefed up wind. The result is a really rich and "snarly" midrange, lots of clarity, very tight low end and smooth Alnico treble. This is a Black Dog:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/790683/Black Dog solo.mp3

EDIT: Forgot to reply - the trem is actually blocked up with some mahogany chunks. I wanted the stability of a locking nut, without the hassle of a floating trem system. I've always loved how Floyd's feel under the palm so it's win/win for me!


----------



## FLGearnut (Dec 8, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> Ah, the Black Dog is one of Tim's favourites - he often recommends it to extended range/baritone players. It's a PAF-style pickup, with a AV magnet and rather beefed up wind. The result is a really rich and "snarly" midrange, lots of clarity, very tight low end and smooth Alnico treble. This is a Black Dog:
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/790683/Black Dog solo.mp3
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to reply - the trem is actually blocked up with some mahogany chunks. I wanted the stability of a locking nut, without the hassle of a floating trem system. I've always loved how Floyd's feel under the palm so it's win/win for me!


 
ahh very interesting. Oh and FWIW, i think a set of zebra bobbins in your next set to go in there would look badass


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey Nolly, how does the back of the neck feel? I thought about leaving the back of the neck on mine oiled but yours looks awesome. I'd like to know your impressions about the finish on the neck.


----------



## Duke318 (Dec 9, 2010)

Nolly, I'm getting this exact same finish on my rico.


----------



## -Nolly- (Dec 9, 2010)

^Awesome!



Emperoff said:


> Hey Nolly, how does the back of the neck feel? I thought about leaving the back of the neck on mine oiled but yours looks awesome. I'd like to know your impressions about the finish on the neck.



It feels great, _very_ slick! I'm usually an oiled neck guy, but this thing isn't sticky or gunky in the least, just very very smooth and slippery


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 9, 2010)

I've been seeing this thing lately, and i thought i should probably chime in and say that it's amazing! I was always a sucker for coloured tops and natural backs. How did they do the trem blocking btw? Was a larger cavity made first, and then mahogany blocks added afterwards, or did they make a tight "blocked" cavity in the first place and plop it in?


----------



## -Nolly- (Dec 9, 2010)

As I adopted this guitar after it had already been constructed for the most part, the floyd cavity had been routed out already. It has all of the hardware in place (springs etc), but with the mahogany chunks on either side of the trem block.
If you wanted something similar (as I do for my 6 string), Bernie can easily make just a small cavity to drop the trem block into.


----------



## german7 (Dec 9, 2010)

OMFG!! beautiful...congrats


----------



## jwatso89 (Dec 9, 2010)

That is gorgeous! Congrats man


----------



## kmanick (Dec 9, 2010)

I've had mine for a bout a month now and I don't think I've played any of my other guitars for more than ............................an hour maybe?
I've lost all interest in playing anything but my BRJ.


----------



## jsousa (Dec 9, 2010)

good to read its tonally acceptable to you Adam. told ya 

wish i could have kept my ricos


----------



## kmanick (Dec 9, 2010)

jsousa said:


> good to read its tonally acceptable to you Adam. told ya
> 
> wish i could have kept my ricos


having to sell that purple one?? OUCH! that must've sucked.
actually all 3 of yours wre pretty smoking did you get to keep any of them?
Plenty of opportunity to get another one though


----------



## Abiogenesis (Dec 9, 2010)

Luckily, with recent Black Friday sale, a ton of ss.orgers (me included) will taste the excellent work of Mr Bernie, too


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 9, 2010)

Incredible. I think that there's now an ongoing battle at the top of my GAS list...and it's all your fault 

Any chance of some clippage?


----------



## Quinny (Dec 9, 2010)

Yep, that'd do!  Clip or two would indeed be grand.


----------



## jsousa (Dec 9, 2010)

kmanick said:


> having to sell that purple one?? OUCH! that must've sucked.
> actually all 3 of yours wre pretty smoking did you get to keep any of them?
> Plenty of opportunity to get another one though



unfortunately all 3 were worth more than I could afford to keep 
and yea, the purple one was super hard to let go --

some day in the future im sure ill get another


----------



## 7slinger (Dec 10, 2010)

gorgeous dude, congrats


----------



## Alberto7 (Dec 10, 2010)

That is one stunning guitar, Nolly! In my opinion, you and cataclysm_child both have my favorite guitar collections on this site!  It's incredible! Congrats!


----------



## -Nolly- (Dec 10, 2010)

Cheers for all the comments dudes, this thread is epic!
I picked up the Black Dog for the bridge position today, will get it installed in the near future and do a clip or two


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 10, 2010)

If you can, make a clip of that Black Dog doing both 3+ note chords under high gain, and pedal note "Swedish" style riffs. Im curious how it handles those things

Oh, and the guitar is lovely, man. I love how the blue looks on top of the darkened Mahogany. Such a warm look


----------



## -Nolly- (Dec 10, 2010)

Sure thing man. It's not exactly what you want, but did you hear the clip I posted on the previous page?

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/790683/Black Dog solo.mp3


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 10, 2010)

Yeah, it's what got me curious about how it would handle the things I mentioned, since I can tell that it clearly thrashes about brilliantly


----------



## Invader (Dec 13, 2010)

Is it all mahogany? Reason I'm asking is the difference in colour between the neck and body wings.

Oh, and clips, yes please!


----------



## Invader (Dec 13, 2010)

double post.


----------



## aleXander (Dec 13, 2010)

dude you need some chrome pickup rings for this thing


----------



## -Nolly- (Dec 13, 2010)

Invader said:


> Is it all mahogany? Reason I'm asking is the difference in colour between the neck and body wings.
> 
> Oh, and clips, yes please!



Yep, it's all mahogany


----------



## Van Heezey (Dec 13, 2010)

This thing looks and sounds amazing. I wish I wasn't torn between buying drum gear and guitar gear


----------

